# seltsame zeichen bei gnome-anwendungen...

## darookee

moin... ich hab das problem das bei vielen gnome-anwendungen grösstenteils umlaute in menus nicht richtig angezeigt werden...

bei evolution sieht das z.B so aus:

[img:f8b0ce124a]http://darookee.shacknet.nu/zeichen2.png[/img:f8b0ce124a]

und bei xchat sind manche sachen auch seltsam

[img:f8b0ce124a]http://darookee.shacknet.nu/zeichen.png[/img:f8b0ce124a]

wodran kann das liegen? nervt irgendwie schon... 

seid dem upgrade auf 1.2.3 holt evolution auch garkeine mails mehr ab... *wunder*[/img]

----------

## slyzer

Hallo,

das sieht stark nach nem koi8-r-Misch-Masch aus, sprich Russisch. Was sagt "locale" aus?

Oder schau mal im Gnome-Control-Center, welchen Schriftsatz du hast. Normalerweise sollte das IS08859-* sein.

cu

 slyzer

----------

## darookee

JUHU! also zumindest hat evolution das jetzt richtig... es lag an der schrift *grummel*

bei xchat konnte ichs noch nich testen... muss ich wohl noch auf scriptkiddies warten ;)

dankeschön :D

EDIT:

FATAL :'( jetzt kann ich kein <at> mehr schreiben :'( wodran mag das wohl so liegen?

----------

## slyzer

Hallo,

geht die ALT-GR Taste generell nicht mehr, oder nur beim @?

cu

 slyzer

----------

## darookee

nur beim <at> : (

¹²³¼½¬{[]}\¸~`·

geht alles mit AltGR... nur kein q o_0 <at>...

----------

## slyzer

Hallo,

such mal nach "altgr" im Forum, da gibt es zahlreiche Beiträge vieleicht findest du was.

cu

 slyzer

----------

## darookee

juhu! das mit den Xmodmap dingen hat geklappt... find ich aber nicht wirklich ne ellegante lösung... ich versuch erstnommal xfree komplett neu zu emergen...

thx :D

----------

